# [macbook,imprimante HP photosmart d7360] connexion avec imprimante en wifi



## lolveley (17 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

   voici mon pb: je possède un PC relié en USB avec une imprimante HP photosmart d7360.
   Ayant acheté un Macbook, j'ai installé le pilote de l'imprimante sur le portable, mais le programme de configuration ne reconnait pas l'imprimante en wifi...
Avec un câble USB, ça marche, mais pas en wifi.
   Pourtant, dans les préférences système, quand j'indique de rajouter une imprimante du réseau, le MacBook trouve le réseau, le PC, puis l'imprimante, mais il la considère comme une imprimante généric postscript, et les impressions se font mais c'est n'importe quoi.


En résumé: 

avec un câble USB: imprimante reconnue,RAS
en wifi: imprimante reconnue comme une postscript, pas compatible
Ce que je voudrais: trouver quel est le fichier ".plugin" qui est associé à l'imprimante (lorsqu'elle est reliée par câble), et l'indiquer à MacOSX pour faire l'installation "manuellement".
...mais toute aide sera la bienvenue.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Avril 2007)

Bon courage ! De la part d'un Macuser qui en a raz le DD des pilotes HP.  

Si cela peut t'aider, il met l'essentiel de son bazar dans ./bibliothèque/Application Support/Helwett-Packard et le reste dans ./Bibliothèque/Application Support/hp plus quelques autres endroits... profite un peu pour apprendre à te servir de Spotlight si ce n'est pas déjà fait.


----------

